# Are carbon filters really necessary?



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Are carbon filters necessary? My 5 gallon set up came with a Tetra Whisper Filter that came with a carbon filter cartridge (these: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Whisper-Filter-Cartridge-3-ct/13424591). My tank has been up and running for almost a month, and I think it says to replace the carbon cartridges monthly and I'm concerned - won't that damage my cycle by replacing the filter media??? Is there something else I could use instead of the filter cartridge that would work just as well? My mom has some filter stuff for her filter (looks like white sponge/gauze kind of) that she gave me to stick in my filter to lower the flow, would just a piece of that be sufficient in place of the carbon cartridge? 

I don't want to mess up my cycle and I want to keep my fish happy so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I never replace filter cartridges.....I just give them a swish in old tank water once a month. I just doing it while I'm doing a water change. I think that, yes, it would mss up the cycle if you just replaced it. I'm not an expert but that's what I do and it seems to work!


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

carbon is not necessary in a filter. It's just kind of a cosmetic thing...carbon clears up colors,odors, and sometimes cloudiness. Most people who seriously keep tanks don't use it unless they need to remove meds, and I do the same. There are some people who say that old carbon in a filter can actually leach toxins over time. IDK about that.

Since a whole lot of your good bacteria are in the filter, you don't want to replace that insert. If you'd like to remove the carbon, just cut a hole in it and swoosh the carbon out in old tank water, as much as you can. 

I don't replace my (carbon free) filter inserts until they are falling apart. A "dirty" look, without being really slimy,is actually good. That means your bacteria are there, doing thier jobs.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Your carbon is pretty much inert already. You can leave the actual cartridge and take advantage of the filter floss, which is where your BB is growing. Don't change the cartridge until it's falling apart. Should you decide to replace it, seed your need media first.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

So just removing the carbon from my current filter cartridge is probably my best bet? I'll just do that for my next water change. Thanks!!


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Carbon has a saturation point just like everything else. It can potentially become a chemical release point as oppose to cleaning them out. I personally only keep carbon for removing medication.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

What is the max time before the carbon starts becoming toxic??


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Really depends on how much carbon you have and how much of an given chemical/s it is absorbing. Most of 10g cartridge filters are only rated for 2 weeks but again if they aren't expose to any chemicals carbon could sit in a tank forever and be safe.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Would Stress Coat/Prime be considered a chemical? 
I have Marina Filter Carbon & Ceramic Cartridge in my Marina S10 filter.. just want to make sure its safe for a while more.. and when I should resort to "cutting" out the carbon, etc..


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I always run carbon for a month on a new set up just to be on the safe side. After that I pull it out. I use a sponge in tank to cycle it and you can always put a cut to size sponge filter in the place of the carbon afterwards. Yes water conditioner is a mix of chemicals but in normal amounts they are harmless to fish.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

could I add the sponge cartridge along with the current filter cartridge I have and then eventually take the carbon filter out and leave the sponge??


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think I'm just complicating things! lol 
On my next water change i'll cut out the media inside out of the cartridge..


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

You can just take the carbon out of the filter and keep the floss. If you want to you can even cut sponge to fit back in the area the carbon was.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Phaydra said:


> You can just take the carbon out of the filter and keep the floss. If you want to you can even cut sponge to fit back in the area the carbon was.


awesome! I have some extra sponge I can use to do that. =) 

Thanks!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I always run carbon on new tanks, just to be safe. There's really no downside to carbon, except for cost upkeep.. they need to be replaced every 1-4 weeks, depending on what the manufacturer states. It's not just a cosmetic things. It will remove any chemicals or nasties in the tank water that may have somehow accidentally gotten in there. Think of the brita water filter so many use.. how doe sit work? Carbon. The carbon cleans your fishes water. That said, it's not necessary when good conditions are present, but I always figure better safe than sorry. I would at the very least always keep some handy in case of an emergency, and I would suggest running it at least a week or two on any new tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

How would carbon help a new tank? Would it remove chemical residue from
manufacturing on new equipment? Is that how it would help in a new tank?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

While we are on this topic of carbon filters.. I have two carbon filters and have yet to replace the actual filter in months. I didn't know that I would need to actually remove the carbon but this is good to know.

What are some good sponges or other filter media that could keep up with 3 goldfish and a pleco?


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Im watching this thread because I have been on the fence about using my carbon filters, or cutting filter media and putting it in my filter... (or maybe a combo of both?)


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Sponges act as a mechanical and bio filter. Chemical is not needed as often as the other two. 

Most of the cartridges you just make a small cut in the top. I have larger filters that have their pull out own container for carbon and you just pull the top off. My overhead has a bag the carbon goes in. 

Yeah finnfinn I run it just for that reason for the first month. You never know what is on the new stuff you get. If it's an empty used tank you just bought you don't really know what's been in it either. I figure better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Phaydra said:


> Sponges act as a mechanical and bio filter. Chemical is not needed as often as the other two.
> 
> Yeah finnfinn I run it just for that reason for the first month. You never know what is on the new stuff you get. If it's an empty used tank you just bought you don't really know what's been in it either. I figure better to be safe then sorry.


Gotcha that makes sense


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

so if you have a carbon filter and your tank is not cycled yet, do you just change it as needed? The directions that came with my Tetra Whisper Filter said to change the filter when water actively flowed over the top of the cartridge or about once a month. Well, it's been longer than a month and water as yet to flow over the top of the cartridge, although it is getting close, but my tank is not cycled (I've been testing it weekly for 2 months now, and still not cycled). So.... what do I do? Do I just swish it out, or do I change it completely?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> so if you have a carbon filter and your tank is not cycled yet, do you just change it as needed? The directions that came with my Tetra Whisper Filter said to change the filter when water actively flowed over the top of the cartridge or about once a month. Well, it's been longer than a month and water as yet to flow over the top of the cartridge, although it is getting close, but my tank is not cycled (I've been testing it weekly for 2 months now, and still not cycled). So.... what do I do? Do I just swish it out, or do I change it completely?


You may need a bigger surface area for the BB. I would leave it in because the floss is not clogged yet and that would slow the cycle down. Don't worry too much about it. The scenario that is mostly discussed here is a rare occurrence. Any filter media can become a seeping toxic fish killer if you don't clean your tank with water changes and rinse media at least once a month in old tank water. Carbon is just not needed as much as filter companies would like you to believe though.

You are using a water conditioner with tap water or reverse osmosis water from a local fish store?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Phaydra said:


> You may need a bigger surface area for the BB. I would leave it in because the floss is not clogged yet and that would slow the cycle down. Don't worry too much about it. The scenario that is mostly discussed here is a rare occurrence. Any filter media can become a seeping toxic fish killer if you don't clean your tank with water changes and rinse media at least once a month in old tank water. Carbon is just not needed as much as filter companies would like you to believe though.
> 
> You are using a water conditioner with tap water or reverse osmosis water from a local fish store?


I'm using conditioned tap. I do 50% water changes once a week. It's a 5 gallon, so I'm not sure why it's not cycled. Should I do less than 50% at my weekly changing?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah drop it down to 25% till it's cycled but be ready to make a 50% if needed. If you can seed your tank from another cycled it will speed things up.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I have two of these filters, one for about 3 years now and apparently I do not know how they work. I have always changed the carbon cartridge whenever the water starts to spill over the top, i.e. the cartridge is clogged from plant matter (I have a planted tank) and the water is unable to go through it. The filter also has a black sponge which I thought contained most of the BB? Now I am very confused. 

As for the cost...I just bought a 12 pack of the carbon cartridges for $10 so they're fairly inexpensive if you're changing just one per month.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Viva said:


> I have two of these filters, one for about 3 years now and apparently I do not know how they work. I have always changed the carbon cartridge whenever the water starts to spill over the top, i.e. the cartridge is clogged from plant matter (I have a planted tank) and the water is unable to go through it. The filter also has a black sponge which I thought contained most of the BB? Now I am very confused.
> 
> As for the cost...I just bought a 12 pack of the carbon cartridges for $10 so they're fairly inexpensive if you're changing just one per month.



You are right about where the BB but it sounds like you have a filter with a separate carbon cartridge. Smaller tank filters tend to have floss and carbon in one cartridge. So if you change the cartridge you lose the floss with the BB as well.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

So, I just looked up the specs and it says it includes a biofoam and grid. I never realized it before because my filters came pre-assembled. I'm assuming this is where the BB grow. Do I need to remove that and swish it? I wouldn't even know how to go about removing it without taking the entire filter out.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah in old tank water. I squeeze my sponges once a month much to the dismay of some of my fish. My Neons use my prefilter sponge as a sleeping spot. My big in tank corner filter is like that. You pretty much have to disassemble the thing to clean the sponges. I have retired it as soon as I move to a bigger tank. You could also get a syringe without a needle or a turkey baster. Then squirt water through the sponge to get the larger matter out. Could save you the trouble of disassembling.


----------

